# Bericht 'Weserberglandtour'



## Smash (31. August 2005)

Moin, Moin!
Am vorletzten Wochenende (20.8. - 22.8.) haben Putcho und ich eine 3-tägige Tour über die Höhenzüge des Weserberglandes absolviert.

Da unsere zuerst geplante Alpentour aus terminlichen Gründen entfallen mußte, haben wir uns eine einfach zu realisierende Alternative überlegt. Angeregt durch unsere 2-Tages Tour im letzten Oktober, entlang des Hermannweges (Teutoburger Wald), entschlossen wir uns, erneut auf 'Kammwegen' gut ausgeschilderte Wanderwege für die Tour zu nutzen.

Viele Abschnitte des Europäischen Ferwanderwegs 'E1' (gekennzeichnet durch ein schwarzes 'X') sind auch im Großraum Hamburg sehr beliebt und führen i.d.R. durch die schönsten Landschaften. So war auch der Einstieg für die Tour schnell gefunden: Am Samstagmorgen ging es mit dem Zug von Harburg über Hannover bis nach Haste, nördlich von Bad Nenndorf. Bei Ankunft begrüßte uns das Regenwetter, was uns aber nicht davon abhielt möglichst schnell den 'E1'-Einstieg auf den Deister zu erreichen. Der 'E1' führt längs über den Deister bis nach Springe (Deisterpforte). Leider versprach der 'E1' zu viel und auf dem Deister führt der Weg überwiegend auf langweiligen 'Forstautobahnen', die sogar auf vielen Abschnitten asphaltiert sind. Kurz vor Springe verliessen wir den 'E1' und nahmen Kurs auf die Deisterpforte.
Mittlerweile war der Regen dermaßen stark geworden, dass wir für 1,5 Stunden in Springe in einem Gasthof (bei lecker Mittagessen) pausieren mussten. Zum Glück klarte  das Wetter auf und der Regen verzog sich gen Osten...! Der zweite Tagesabschnitt führte uns über den Kleinen Deister Richtung Süden. Nun wurde der Weg schon wesentlich interessanter, steiler und anspruchsvoller.
Wir folgten dem 'Dreiecksweg' bis Osterwald, wo uns dann am späten Nachmittag der Pferdebrunnen zu einer zweiten Rast einlud. Nach einer kurzen Reinigung unserer Räder und Auffüllen der Trinkflaschen ging es auf Wald- und Feldwegen Richtung Cloppenbrügge. Der Kammweg über den 'Ith' war nun als letzte Tagesetappe zu bewältigen.
Südlich von Cloppenbrügge fanden wir schnell die Auffahrt und auf sehr steilen Trails ging es bergauf durch den Naturpark 'Saubrink/Oberberg'. Ca. 100 Höhenmeter unter dem Kamm wurde dann der Weg so steil, dass sogar das Schieben kaum möglich war. So einen rutschigen und gleichzeitig steilen Aufstieg hatte ich bisher noch auf keiner Tour erlebt! Oben angekommen sammelten wir unsere Kräfte... dichter Nebel waberte durch Bäume und eine wahrlich gespenstige Atmosphäre tat sich auf.
Bizzare Felsformationen waren schemenhaft zu erblicken und liessen uns erahnen, warum der Ith auch ein beliebtes Ziel für Klettertouren ist. Weiter ging es  auf dem Kammweg genau Richtung Süden... aber es kam ganz dicke: Anstatt eines einigermaßen fahrbaren Wegs fanden wir den Kammweg als von meterhohen Brennesseln gesäumten Pfad vor. Gleichzeitig waren Wurzeln und Steinen durch die tagelange Feuchtigkeit so rutschig wie Schmierseife, dass ein Be-/Überfahren solcher Passagen zum sicheren Sturz führte. Der Kammweg führt dann auch noch teilweise direkt an steilen Felsabhängen und Klippen entlang... Wehe wer dort abrutscht!
Nach ca. 1 Stunde waren Putcho und ich vom Zustand des Weges so entnervt und gepeinigt, dass wir beschlossen, bei nächster Gelegenheit den Ith zu verlassen. Schnell war klar, dass wir das Tagesziel Bodenwerder nicht auf diesem Weg erreichen würden. Zudem kostete der Weg so viel Zeit und die Dunkelheit nahte. Irgendwann kreuzten wir die Straße nach Lauenstein und dort versuchten wir ein Zimmer zu finden. Zur bösen Überraschung war auch noch das einzige Hotel im Ort geschlossen. So blieb nur die Alternative im Naturfreundehaus nach einer Übernachtungsgelegenheit zu fragen, was auch prompt gelang.

Am nächsten Morgen mussten wir den Weg bis in die Nähe von Bodenwerder aufholen, um auf den 'Weserbergland-Wanderweg' (= XW) zu gelangen. Über Straße ging es schnell von Lauenstein über Harderode, Esperde, Heyen bis zur Weserquerung von Daspe nach Hehlen. In Hehlen konnten wir auch sofort die Zeichen des Wanderwegs ausfindig machen und folgten diesem hinauf zum Ruhberg.
Weiter ging es auf einfachen Waldwegen über den Scharfenberg bis nach Hämelschenburg, wo ein altes Schloß aus der Zeit der Weser-Renaissance zu bewundern ist. Wieder hinauf führte der Weg über Schmale Haube und Haßberg bis nach Ohr. Oben auf dem Ohrberg, kurz vor Hameln, machten wir mittags Rast in einem Gasthaus.
Es ging nun durch Hameln und dort beschlossen wir wieder auf dem 'E1' Richtung Süntel zu fahren.
Am Ortsausgang von Hameln ging es dann hinauf am Bismarkturm vorbei auf den Haßberg und weiter auf schönen Trails über den Schweineberg hinab nach Unsen.
Der große Höhenzug des Süntels lag direkt vor uns!
Es sollte ein steiler, teilweise sehr schwiergig zu fahrender und konditionell anspruchsvoller Aufstieg zum Süntelturm werden: Das Wetter der letzten Tage hatte viele Wegpassagen im Morast versinken lassen; Wurzeln und Steine waren glatt und es bedurfte höchster Konzentration, nicht die Kontrolle über das Rad bei größter Kraftanstrengung zu verlieren. Endlich oben angekommen (und nach einer kleinen Stärkung) ging es nun auf schönen Wegen - mit einigen Gegensteigungen - immer leicht bergab bis zum fantastischen Hohenstein mit seiner Teufelskanzel. Das noch immer in diesen Höhenlagen nebelige Wetter versperrte allerdings die schöne Aussicht auf die unter uns entlang verlaufende Weser. Die Abfahrt vom Süntel endete in Rohdental und der Übergang auf das Wesergebirge folgte nahtlos mit einer Auffahrt auf den Kammweg. Die Orte Schaumburg und Deckbergen liessen wir links liegen und machten uns langsam Gedanken über unser 2. Tagesziel: Porta Westfalica war zuerst geplant, doch die gestrige Tour endete nicht in Bodenwerder, sodass wir ca. 15-20km hinter unserem 'Plan' waren.
So beschlossen wir, die Tagesetappe in Steinbergen bei Rinteln zu beenden. Diesmal war ein schönes Hotel schnell gefunden und nach ausgiebigem Abendessen ging es früh zu Bett, galt es doch den Rückstand gleich am kommenden Morgen aufzuholen.

Am nächsten Morgen erwartete uns wieder leichter Nieselregen: Immer dieses Pech mit dem Wetter!! Aber nach wenigen Minuten waren wir auch schon wieder auf dem 'XW' Weg, welcher uns bis Porta Westfalica leitete.
Kurioserweise bemerkten wir, dass es bisher keine technischen Probleme gab und freuten uns noch. Etwas nördlich von Todenmann kreuzt die Autobahn das Wesergebirge. Dort fiel mir auf, dass Putchos Hinterrad eine 'Acht' hatte: Speichenbruch! 'Don't Panic', bis Porta Westfalica stellt das noch kein Problem dar (ca. 7-8km). Bei 'Fahrrad Lindemann' wurde die Speiche sofort ausgetauscht und die Fahrt konnte ohne lange Verzögerungen fortgesetzt werden. Endlich ging es hinauf zum Kaiser Wilhelm Denkmal. Oben angelangt suchten wir den Einstieg auf den Wittekindsweg, was uns erst nach einigen Umwegen gelang. Auf 'Rot-Weiss'-Markierungen galt es nun zu achten: Der Weg führt auf guten Forstwegen immer auf dem Kamm des Wiehengebirges entlang. Aber es sollte kommen, wie es sich gehört: Um ca. 13Uhr peinigte mich dann der 'Defektteufel': Kurz vor Nettelstedt verlor ich die Hälte eines Kettenglieds. Zum Glück riss die Kette nicht ganz und Fahren mit geringer Kraft war möglich. Auf Schalten musste ich gänzlich verzichten und die Kette lief nur auf dem vorderen mittleren Blatt. Da wir uns auf einer Abfahrt befanden, stellte dieser Umstand kein Problem dar. So rollten wir hinab nach Nettelstedt an der B65 bis nach Gehlenbeck (Ortsteil von Lübbecke). Direkt an der Haupstraße war auch ein Fahrradladen, wo sofort ein Kettenschloss montiert werden konnte: Glück gehabt!
Von Lübbecke ging es auf den Wurzelbrink zurück auf den Wanderweg in Richtung Osnabrück. Nun folgte der aus meiner Sicht schönste Teil des Wittekindwegs über Neue Mühle bis Barkhausen: Sehr schöne Wege und anspruchsvolle Steigungen wechselten sich harmonisch ab.
Das Wetter wurde immer besser und für ein paar Stunden schien das erste mal auf der Tour die Sonne!
Ab Barkhausen verflacht der Höhenzug: Linner Berg, Osterberg und Westerberg vor Bad Essen erreichen nun keine 200m Höhe mehr. Kurz nach 18Uhr trennten wir uns bei Wehrendorf, da Putcho noch mit dem Metronom von Bohmte zurück nach Hamburg mußte. Alleine ging es nun weiter und und ich machte mir Sorgen um die Lichtverhältnisse: Bis ca. 20:15 wäre ein Fahren im Wald möglich, aber wie weit werde ich noch kommen, langen doch noch über 30km bis Osnabrück vor mir?
Es blieb mir nicht anderes übrig als zu versuchen das Tempo zu erhöhen und so schnell zu fahren, wie es eben ging. Ostercappeln war bald erreicht und nach Unterqueren der Bahnstrecke lag der letzte 'Berg' vor mir, bevor ich bei Vehrte den Wittekingsweg in Richtung Osnabrück verließ. Auf Straße ging es nun recht schnell von Vehrte über Icker, Icker Loch bis nach OS-Haste.
Auf der Vehrter Landstraße rollte ich nun in der Abenddämmerung durch die Dodesheide bis zum Hafen hinunter. Das letzte Stück bis Eversburg war in wenigen Minuten endlich geschafft und gegen 20:45 erreichte ich meine alte Heimat!

Für die Statistiker:
1. Tag:	82km,    1750hm
2. Tag:	89km,    1650hm
3. Tag:	112km,  2150hm
----------------------
Total:	283km,	5550hm

Oh... hier  habe ich Fotos von der Tour!

Wie schon mal erwähnt: Es müssen nicht immer die Alpen sein!   
Gruß, Smash


----------



## dr.svenson (31. August 2005)

Klasse-Tour!!! Vielen Dank für die Beschreibung, liebäugele selbst noch mit einer Weserberglandtour. Mit dem Wetter hättet Ihr ´ne Woche später wohl mehr Glück gehabt. Aber dafür sind die Bilder sehr stimmungsvoll geworden!

Deisterkamm ist in der Tat recht langweilig. Am Wochenende ist es noch schlimmer, dann ist alles voller Fußgänger und man kommt sich nur in die Quere. Abseits des Kammweges gibt es aber eine Menge kleinerer Pfade, die für jeden Geschmack etwas bieten. Naja, dass ist aus der Entfernung immer schlecht zu planen. Umso besser, dass es Tourenbeschreibungen wie diese gibt. 

Also nochmal vielen Dank und herzlichen Gruß   ,
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

